# Need to id this bike



## mdtrek (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi fellow bikers. I just picked up this bike last Saturday Oct. 10  at the covered bridge festival in parke county Indiana. I know nothing about this bike but I am sure some of you could. Please and thank you.
Was wondering is it by Firestone? I have not seen a chain guard like this either with all the circles in there which are around 20.  

On the rear post there is a SE in  a circle there.  I took the paint off the bottom of the pedal thing (not sure what it is called ) and didn't find a serial number ..
I see some red paint beneath the brown too.  I have looked everywhere for a serial number and if it has been repainted very curious about the warrior decal on the stem below the seat.  Is it original or not.  I have no idea. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/mike.mdtrek/Details#
http://picasaweb.google.com/mike.mdtrek/Newbike#


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a hawthorne from the 60's that had the same frame, the chainguard looks original but I've seen that type on prewar bikes so it may have been swapped out with the original but not sure. The chain ring looks like something that murray would have put on their bikes. So my best guess is a murray built bike from the 60s but the bike is definately from the 60's. If it was a firestone it would still be made from a bike company and not by firestone.


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 13, 2009)

*from what i have researched so far...*

I saw a bike on the internet that had a headbadge similiar to mine and the bike was classified as a old firestone warrior. But I really have no idea though.  Thanks for your information.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 14, 2009)

The fenders look like Colson fenders.  I'm starting to wonder if it is an early Colson Middleweight.

Mike - Firestone was a brand not  a bike maker.  They sold bikes made by everyone.  The New Departure hub company became Mattatuck at some point in time.  Your bike will have been manufactured after that point.  Then maybe you can start looking for Firestone catalogues from then on.

BTW what size are the tires anyway?


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 14, 2009)

*this is what i received so far and thanks for all the input*

Mike, your bike looks to be a 1960's bike, sold at Firestone stores, but made by H.P. Snyder, the same company that made Rollfast bikes. Many people would simply claim that its "made by Rollfast". The chain-guard for sure is an aftermarket piece and could be quite a bit older than the bike, maybe from the 1930's or 40's.

Hope that helps.
 This was emailed to me from Dave's Nostaligic.Net  from Dave Stromberger


----------

